# THEM! finished



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Finally completed my two year project!

































Ants are from Heller

Soilders are Tamiya

Ground is Celluclay painted with Rustoleum multicolor texture

Trees are twigs from a pear tree. Leaves are from a Camobia plastic aquarium plant.

Grass from Woodland Scenics.

Name plate made from Sculpy.

Next up is The Incredible Shrinking Man.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Too cool!
You have done a *great* job.
One of my favorite movies.




Looking forward to the Shrinking man.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Love it! Good work!!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, which figure is James Whitmore?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome!! I have all the parts to do something similar, but you beat me to it!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Them!*

Awesome job!
Looking forward to "The Incredible Shrinking Man!"

Phil K


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Very, very cool... Awesome job !!!*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great DIO, love the old movie trailer. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

One of the "gotchas" in these old scifi movies is to introduce the unseen expert as Doctor/Professor or with a name like Bobby/Bobbie, Jerry/Jeri, Alex/Alexis etc and then SURPRISE! a beautiful woman shows up. Usually a daughter, granddaughter, niece, or assistant to a former expert.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Outstanding!!


Ben


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks just like a scene out of the movie. I really like the retro furry ants.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> It looks just like a scene out of the movie. I really like the retro furry ants.



Thanks.

I was going to just paint the ants until I watched the movie again and noticed they were kinda hairy/furry. In a few scenes they appeared to be shedding fur like a bison!

I used static grass and a "grassinator" made out of a tea strainer and mosquito swatter.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

That is neat, nice work! I remember seeing that movie on the Creature Double Feature show that used to be on Saturday afternoon back in the late 70's.


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Ha!...I was going to say the same.


----------

